# BHFS ----3rd axis?



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

How are you guys setting your 3rd axis?What kind of fixture or jig are you using?I've been using a brite site jig but still have some left and right issues on my uphill/downhill shots.Probably a torqueing issue,but just wanted to ask anyway.thanks,nelson


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Nelson - I just purchased a Hamskea Archery Solution Jig. Seems to work great for setting third axis. If you are coming out to TA on Sunday we can set it up on your bow and see what needs to be adjusted.


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Rodger,but i'm stuck here due to Harford having a shoot.Do you have any pics/information on this jig?


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

www.hamskeaarchery.com

Catch ya later.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

dncx said:


> How are you guys setting your 3rd axis?What kind of fixture or jig are you using?I've been using a brite site jig but still have some left and right issues on my uphill/downhill shots.Probably a torqueing issue,but just wanted to ask anyway.thanks,nelson


Nelson I have that thing that you put your bow in and level yur sight off the string. The one that I got at the Mids in Mechanicburg a few years back. Call me if you want to use it. It is made by HTM products http://www.htmbowsights.com/Products/default.asp?Cat=3&row=6


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

Hey Nelson, I used the HTM jig also, it worked great.....Mikey has one....


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

What kind of sight do you have? I have the spot hogg with the wire. I set every thing up and get it tuned. I then sight in all my yardages using a horizontal 1" wide line (not caring about lefts/rights). Then I flip my bale/target 90 degrees and shoot all my yardages (not caring about up/downs) If you arrow hit one side or the other as you move out you need to adjust your 3rd axis. This is assuming you already have your center shot.

Once you are hitting the line up/down and left/right you are good to go. A little more time consuming than using a leveling tool, but if you don't have one give it a try. It is also a good way to check your third axis after mechanical leveling.

Good luck
John


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

thanks,i'm using a Hogg also.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Actually this checks the 2nd axis. You would have to do the same from an elevated stand for the 3rd axis.


----------

